
Futurist Kurzweil Says He’s Building AI into Google Search - fortepianissimo
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/528656/ray-kurzweil-says-hes-breathing-intelligence-into-google-search/?utm_campaign=socialsync&utm_medium=social-post&utm_source=twitter
======
thehal84
When we built Enginuity Search Engine to better understand and contextualize
information the Bayesian approach simply does not work. We ended up building a
different (and we think better) approach which works very well and used by top
schools like Harvard.

------
tim333
I'll be interested to see how he gets on. I had a read of his book and it's a
tricky to see if that hidden hierarchical markov models stuff is going to the
answer in AI or not.

